# Squid fishing.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Can anyone tell me when squid are around the piers in sufficient quantity to catch? Which pier? How to catch 'em?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've always caught them spring and fall off the Al gulf state park pier. They're almost always there starting around March and I've caught them sporadically throughout the summer and really thick around October-November.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

net? sabiki? ????

jack


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

squid jig, u can buy them from most tackle stores they work great


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

Squid fishing is a very inexpensive sport. All you need is a fishing rod and two to three squid jigs (check your local regulations for tackle rules and catch limits). Squid fishermen use both spinning rods and fly rods with a spinning reel to squid fish


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

used to catch them with a cast net at night off Pickens pier. Lower a light don near water and cast over the top. only in summer time, never tried the later months.


----------



## Shankopotamus (Apr 8, 2009)

OBsession said:


> used to catch them with a cast net at night off Pickens pier. Lower a light don near water and cast over the top. only in summer time, never tried the later months.


When I was a kid we used to catch them at Ft Pickens the same way. Just for cut bait.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance but are the squid caught around here good to eat? I caught one on Navarre Pier a few months back but even though the mantle was about 7 or 8" long, the meat seemed very thin and not worth cooking. I do LOVE me some FRESH calamari though.


----------

